

HTTP Cats - chrisguitarguy
http://httpcats.herokuapp.com/

======
198d
So, there's definitely been a few discussion recently about the quality of
Hacker News articles and their relevancy to the community. Is this post an
indication that LOLCats are of high priority for discussion?

~~~
jrockway
It's a honeypot article. Upvote it and your upvotes count less. Flag it, and
your flags count more.

------
tantalor
A few of mine,

403:
[https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/imag...](https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/images/errors/403.jpg)

404:
[https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/imag...](https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/images/errors/404.jpg)

405:
[https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/imag...](https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/images/errors/405.jpg)

500:
[https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/imag...](https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/images/errors/500.jpg)

503:
[https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/imag...](https://github.com/tantalor/emend/raw/master/app/static/images/errors/503.jpg)

------
Toddward
This would be so much easier if the status codes on the index just linked to
the actual pages.

~~~
oinksoft
I'll keep this up for a day.

<http://oinksoft.com/http-cats.html>

------
thedufer
In case the original author shows up here: on first glance, the index page
looks like an error page. Perhaps a little formatting or color so I don't
assume the server is down and hit back immediately?

~~~
rogeriopvl
Thanks for the feedback. This was something I did quickly for some friends, so
I didn't add any style to it. Never thought that it would get popular.

------
JonnieCache
If you want this minus the cats (and with more features), try
<http://httpstat.us/>

~~~
joshu
<http://httpstat.us/404> dumps the actual code.

------
bryanh
Just in case you want something more full featured (think IP, COOKIES, POST,
GZIP, STREAMS, etc...) check out <http://httpbin.org/> from the same guy that
brought sanity to http requests in Python: <http://kennethreitz.com/>

------
100k
I love Heroku, LOLcats, and HTTP so I am very disappointed in myself right now
for not thinking of this. Nice work, sir.

~~~
chrisguitarguy
Not mine, just stumbled on it. My favorite:
<http://httpcats.herokuapp.com/418>

------
tectonic
I like this one: <http://httpcats.herokuapp.com/599>

------
bkrausz
None of these actually issue the HTTP status code claimed: they're just linked
to pages with images.

    
    
      Request URL:http://httpcats.herokuapp.com/404
      Request Method:GET
      Status Code:200 OK

~~~
rogeriopvl
That's the point. And it's not linked to "pages with images". It actually just
returns the image as Content-Type header field reveals :)

------
timinman
So great! And then you plussed it with an Easter Egg (418)!

~~~
greenyoda
That's not an Easter egg; it's a legitimate status code from RFC 2324 (April
1, 1998):

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_418>

~~~
nickloewen
That doesn't make it not an easter egg, though. Most 'easter eggs' function
perfectly for what they are, they're just also amusing and not entirely
necessary.

~~~
pitiburi
You, sir, have just found the perfect nickname for my girlfriend.

------
nostromo
+1 for my favorite code:

<http://httpcats.herokuapp.com/418>

418: I'm a TeaPot

~~~
andrewreds
isn't 418 from the HTCPCP specification, rather then HTTP?

~~~
jrockway
The Flickr discussion made the same point. The conclusion was that pictures of
cats are meant to be amusing rather than literal expressions of a single IETF
standard.

~~~
fiznool
Amen to that. People need to seriously lighten up. My favourite:
<http://httpcats.herokuapp.com/426>

------
rw
A gist to load all HTTP cats in your browser: <http://bit.ly/vS19gp>

------
xentronium
Cats. Seriously?

~~~
CWIZO
I'm wondering what's so special here too. And don't get me wrong I love cats.
In fact I literally just brought home two little kittens :)

